# Picking Blackberries



## rkunsaw (Jun 28, 2014)

My arms were a bloody mess, but it was worth it. Picked about a gallon and a half yesterday. There is plenty more to be picked. Had cobbler last night and put the rest in the freezer. Looks like a bumper crop this year. We got nothing the last two years so we will stock up this year.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 28, 2014)

That's something I really miss when I lived in the country as a boy. My grandparents always knew the best places to pick Huckleberries , (Blueberries), Blackcaps and Raspberries. Wild Strawberries grew in the fields and they weren't as big as the strawberries you buy, they were delicious. Always had plenty of Jams and Jellies in the root cellar..


----------



## Fern (Jun 28, 2014)

What is cobbler?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 28, 2014)

Mmmm, that blackberry cobbler sounds good, bet you guys know how to make it just right too Rkunsaw!  Last time we picked blackberries, we were camping in Oregon, nice treat for sure!  We've been to places with wild raspberries and strawberries...nature's special little treats!


----------



## BlunderWoman (Jun 28, 2014)

I just put a poem about berries in that poem thread  I love blackberries


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 29, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> My arms were a bloody mess, but it was worth it. Picked about a gallon and a half yesterday. There is plenty more to be picked. Had cobbler last night and put the rest in the freezer. Looks like a bumper crop this year. We got nothing the last two years so we will stock up this year.



Have an abundance of blackberries  growing around my property too.  Whatever grows wild does so much better then what I plant!


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 29, 2014)

Robin and I went back for more plums yesterday, and there were more of them ripe this time. While picking the plums, we discovered a patch of blackberries, as well. So we picked some blackberries, too. They were pretty small berries, but there is enough of them that I can make some blackberry jam. 
I miss those enormous blackberries that we used to have in Western Washington. Those berries were so juicy, wonderful flavor, and way bigger around than my thumb. The ones out here are drier berries, and much smaller.   We had a lot of rain this spring, so they should have had plenty of water to get big and juicy. They are just a smaller variety than what grows in Washington.
We bought a little freezer, so now I will be able to freeze some berries, too.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 30, 2014)

I live in the N.E. of Scotland, so our season is a few weeks later than most of the UK.  For the last week we've been picking Elderflowers to make cordial and our strawberries are just coming ripe.  Interestingly, it is the 'incomers' here (English, American, Polish etc) who mostly forage for wild food -not the locals.


----------



## i_am_Lois (Jun 30, 2014)

When my children were young, we lived near a woods where wild blackberries grew in abundance. We all loved the summer afternoons picking them. They were quite full of large, hard seeds. To deal with that problem I'd heat the berries to render all their juices. After straining, I would add water & a bit of sugar to make a wonderful blackberry juice beverage the kids loved.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 30, 2014)

We picked another gallon yesterday and they haven't reached their peak yet.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 30, 2014)

I played 16 Tons till the record wouldn't play anymore. Loved Ernie's music.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 30, 2014)

Pappy said:


> I played 16 Tons till the record wouldn't play anymore. Loved Ernie's music.


HaHa! Reminds me of the question: How many grooves in a 45 record...Answer: one!   I read where he never considered himself a celebrity or star.  He was just Ernie Ford, and would stop and talk to anyone.  When the network told him he couldn't end his show with a hymn, he stuck to his guns. It became so popular, that it wasn't long till Perry Como was doing the same.  I really like Ernie's music too.   Back to blackberries!


----------



## Fern (Jun 30, 2014)

Fern said:


> What is cobbler?


Fern, a cobbler is one who shoes horses.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 5, 2014)

Picked another gallon today. That makes 5 gallons total. Still plenty of berrys but I think I'm about through picking this year.


----------

